# Workhorse Products Offers Super Seca 18 x 24 Inch Flash Cure Unit



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Workhorse Products Offers Super Seca 18 x 24 Inch Flash Cure Unit


The Super Seca 18 x 24 inch flash cure unit, manufactured by Workhorse, has a 10-year warranty on the heating element. Designed to work with any model of manual or automatic screen printing press, it has a ceramic infrared heating panel with three heat reflectors that trap heat to prevent it from escaping and provide enhanced edge curing. 

The head can be rotated 360 degrees, and the angle of the panel can be adjusted by a convenient knob, which allows the printer to compensate for garments of varying thicknesses. It has a heavy-duty five-leg base for excellent stability. It’s portable, making it an ideal choice for on-site printing at events such as fairs, races, and tournaments. 

This 220-volt flash cure unit is available with several options. An automatic rotation box can be added, which will move the flash in and out of position without activating a foot pedal. A temperature control box is another option. Heavy-duty locking casters can be added to the stand to make it easier to move the flash in and out of position. 

Download the product brochure at [media]http://www.workhorseproducts.com/images/pdf/brochures/SUPER_SECA_WEBSITE_FLYER.PDF[/media].


Workhorse Products has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the Web site at www.workhorseproducts.com; e-mail to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 Option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

